# An afternoon's training with funinacup



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

Took a half day in work today to have some training with Michael/funinacup.

Training was done in his new space which is nicely kitted out:

View attachment 9630


The steam on the Linea was pretty brutal at first but managed to get sort of used to it after a while and was getting some nice texture. Michael placed a lot of emphasis on making sure the tip of the wand was placed correctly which was really helpful - previously I'd been changing the position quite a lot as I wasn't sure about how best to position it. Michael's advice helped to get a consistent stretch and to get the milk swirling properly.

View attachment 9631


We did lots of rosettas at first then moved on to tulips (with varying degrees of success). Michael was really helpful throughout and gave lots of useful pointers. Definitely improved over the course but now I've know what to do it's all about practice.

View attachment 9632


This was probably the best of the day.

Having used such a powerful machine for a few hours I've switched to the three hole tip on the Brewtus - now I've been shown how to stretch/swirl properly it's not quite so overwhelming as before and it seems to incorporate the milk much easier (and it's nice doing milk in

View attachment 9633


Still a bit shit but getting there.

Would definitely recommend a session with Michael for anyone else who's artistically challenged:

https://www.facebook.com/funinacup


----------



## Daren (Jan 16, 2012)

Great write up there Jeebsy. It looks like Michael is some sort of miracle worker









Amazing set up there too!


----------



## oddknack (Apr 8, 2014)

Nice one getting the training in, and good stuff sharing the pics, its good to know there are others working hard on their milk!!


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

Excellent, Jeebsy - LM Linea is a lovely beast.


----------



## shrink (Nov 12, 2012)

i found michael really helped me get to the bottom of some of the basics. It's great guidance thats stuck with me for the last couple of years.


----------



## funinacup (Aug 30, 2010)

Thanks for the positive feedback jeebsy & David.

Glad you enjoyed yourself & cool that you're managing to tame the 3 hole tip on the Brewtus. Let's see if you can manage whacking the steam pressure up to 1.5









Cheers guys!

Michael


----------



## shrink (Nov 12, 2012)

I run at 1.5bar with the two hole tip (which i believe has the same cross sectional area as the 3 hole).

It was a bit brutal at first, but i much prefer it now and find the single hole tip painfully slow!


----------



## gman147 (Jul 7, 2012)

With a Linea, just place steam tip at correct depth and let the power do the rest. Don't move tip at all! Only to lower near end.


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

I blame this session for putting dirty ideas in my head.


----------



## koi (Oct 12, 2014)

Looks good, planning on getting some training in with them soon. Glad you enjoyed it.


----------

